# Multivitamin supplements



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Fortmann et al. (2013) Vitamin and Mineral Supplements in the Primary Prevention of Cardiovascular Disease and Cancer: An Updated Systematic Evidence Review for the U.S. Preventive Services Task Force. Annals of Internal Medicine.

Here's something I put together for my facebook page on a recent report on multivitamins.

So I'm curious who takes a multivitamin and why?

I know I do, but I only take an over the counter one with low RDA values.

This was a report recently released from a large scale meta analysis looking into the evidence to support the use of vitamin and multivitamin supplements in healthy volunteers and the effects on cardiovascular disease and cancer. It would seem that based on these observations there is little advantage to be gained in taking a multivitamin supplement in otherwise healthy individuals.

However it's worth pointing out that although I don't necessarily agree with the use of multivitamins this review isn't quite a smoking gun it might seem. The two largest trials in this study that used a vitamin supplement with more than 2 vitamins in combination showed a slight decrease in mortality. The results from the Vitamin D part of the trial also looked promising, the same can't be said of antioxidant supplements like B-carotene or vitamin C and E.

These results also only refer to healthy individuals rather than those at risk of deficiencies or disease, only looked at CVD and cancer as the main outcomes (two of the biggest killers in the world) and didn't look at an athletic population.

The bottom line for those exercising where vitamins are concerned on should you take a multivitamin supplement?

If you're diet is varied enough and you consume enough fruit and veg per day (between 5-9, 80g portions per day) then there's probably no point. However if you do want to take one as a sort of insurance policy then don't go for ones with ridiculous concentrations well over what could possibly be consumed in the diet, a 100% RDA one will be fine.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I only take mine as an Insurance policy, and it's just a generic pack from the supermarket.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Animal Paks by Universal are as good as it gets, it's also why Extreme Nutrition have never released a vitamin product. We couldn't make anything at this time that would be as good as Solgar or the Universal product and I don't believe in bringing our a product that I can't be proud of.

The Animal Paks are made up with tablets and capsules that will allow digestion of the different vitamins and minerals at different speeds so the right ones are present when it comes to digesting the ones that need others present before them to allow them to be absorbed properly.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Aren't synthetic based vitamins not as easily absorbed as the whole food natural counter parts? Take high doses of vitamins, which ultimately become excreted. Pissing your money away :/


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

splinter said:


> Aren't synthetic based vitamins not as easily absorbed as the whole food natural counter parts? Take high doses of vitamins, which ultimately become excreted. Pissing your money away :/


That's correct splinter, things like iron for example are poorly absorbed. Vitamin and mineral companies normally compensate for this by megadosing. I don't know enough about vitamins and minerals though to say how effective this is, I may have to dust off a textbook or two. Your body will also excrete excessive amounts it doesn't need "pissing your money away"


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

AChappell said:


> That's correct splinter, things like iron for example are poorly absorbed. Vitamin and mineral companies normally compensate for this by megadosing. I don't know enough about vitamins and minerals though to say how effective this is, I may have to dust off a textbook or two. Your body will also excrete excessive amounts it doesn't need "pissing your money away"


Perhaps if you've a crappy diet then, or limited in variety. Then maybe it's worthwhile getting a whole food multivitamin (the non synthetic variety). I guess getting some bloodwork done would be an awesome bonus to see if your actually deficient in anything. I got my vitamin D tested a few times, was deficient; by the 3rd test well in the normal zone through supplementing. Be interesting to see on the mineral aspect of things.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As I've said, I just use a multivitamin which comes from Aldi at the mo, then I have Osteoliquid, which is liquid calcium, magnesium, zinc, and vit D, and had my bloods done the other week, and all my levels were good. Guy at my gym keeps trying to get me to buy his Vitaman he sells at £11, but as I point out to him the above, why would I need to lol


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I take 1000iu softgels of Vitamin D3, Jarrow Formulas B-Right (B-Complex that has the best absorb able forms of the b's) and sometimes Zinc.

Have read on a few occasions that most multi vitamin products won't make much of a difference to your health.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think you are correct Splinter, synthetic vitamins are harder to digest so really should be taken with food to give them a greater chance of absorption BUT even if not taken with food, they are better than none at all.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I use Animal paks regularly.

Not the cheapest, but they are pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive used the Paks since recommended by Doug and they are very comprehensive although some of the sizes of the pills are lets say on the large size

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Although the intention of animal pak vitamins may be great, are users actually able to absorb the contents? Be a shame to be urinating those hard earned pennys away!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I normally take mine In The morning with food , must say I feel better on than off though and judging by the amount of minerals in our foods that has been decreasing over the last few decades due to mass production I would rather supplement to get perhaps the extra that I may be missing this weight training can be tiring ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

My supermarket ones are temporarily back in the cupboard as I was given a sample pack of MyProtein ones to try.

Probably pure coincidence but I've been taking them last couple of days and I'm starting to feel better as been out the gym 8 days with some bug.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone tried whole food multivits by Mercola - seem to have a comprehensive list of ingredients.


----------

